# Metal roofing, 26 or 29 gauge?



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

My kit home comes with 26 gauge, but I hear it dings and bends possibly leaving permanant marks.

Will 29 gauge be significantly better? It's an EXTRA $1600.

It's windy here, heavy snow in winter, and the roof will have several gables, so it does require a pro to put up.

Thanks!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I thought the smaller the number the thicker it is ... so isn't 29 thinner than 26?

It is quite possible I have no idea what I am talking about ... hopefully someone will come along and answer your question correctly and with expertise


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I also was taught that the lower the number the thicker the medal. They might use a different way in roofing. Sam


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I think you got the numbers backwards. But yes, the thicker stuff is better.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheet_metal

These things can be deciving tho, I would really look into it. Some manufaturers count the coating (galvanized or alumaclad or whatever zinc/paint coating is put on) and some do not. If you compare different suppliers, be sure each is using the _same_ terms.

It is easy for me to spend your money, but, the thin stuff is for a developer to build with & pawn the cheap house off onto someone else; the thicker stuff is for a homeowner to put on & live there all his life with a good roof.

--->Paul


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Seems I have some foggy notion that I have read some roofing metals are heat treated to add strength.

Anyone know about that?


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning,
Check and see if they are saying gauge or .029 or .026 a point 029 is thicker than a .026. But a 26 gauge is thicker than a 29 gauge. The most important part of the metal roof is the seams and fasteners. Because of hot and cold the metal will tear elongated hole where ever you put a fastener. That being said a system with concealed fasteners is the best. Most likely yours is a nail on style. Have the manufacturer give you the wind rating for his roof material. Also instead of nails they make a screw with a rubber gasket on it that will last longer. I live in the northeast and deal with the same extremes you do so don't plan on your roof lasting longer than 10 years. As a way to cheat hopefully you are putting this on a ply wood base put a peal and stick ice barrior on at least the bottom 6 ft and felt the rest. It will give you added protection. But also at a cost.'Light colors move less than dark and make sure you get the bottom and top gaskets in right the first time. Do overs are a pain
Also the comment from above is correct it is 100k psi sheeting
Hope it helped
Steve


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Anybody here remember the real early corrugated galvanized roofing. Used to be called corrugated iron. Havent seen any in years but it was very heavy gauge, must been like 16 gauge, maybe even heavier. There have been times I'd of loved to have been able to get some, not necessarily for roofing but for other uses. Use it for roofing and I would guess it would last 100 years especially if you tarred it after it started rusting. I've only seen it on some very old outbuildings.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........I'm assuming your metal roofing will be attached to either plywood or a wood lath , any insulation installed between metal and it's supports will absorb the noise created when rain or hail hits the metal . Personally , I'd want some of that 1 inch thick styrofoam sheeting in 4 x 8 sheets installed between the metal and it's support . , fordy


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Better yet spray on foam insulation for sound deadening. Ever been in a farm shed when it is raining or hailing? WHAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU!

Yep H.J. many of our old farmstead buildings had the heavy corrugated iron on them. Still a couple of them surviving. We had two barns--- called them the Horse Barn and the "Steel Barn".


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

my roofer talked me into the cheaper one (must be all he stocks  ) and we've been content BUT we have lot of attic between us and the roof.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

My grainery was built in 1909. The standing seam roof is still good. Not sure what gauge it is.... Been resprayed with aluma paint 3 times. Not to cover holes, but to keep the surface from rusting.

Some of the side tin (a brick pattern) is starting to rust through from the inside - where the mouse p accumulates....

--->Paul


----------

